

Selling a website and an idea, or looking for investors. - m_marker

I have started to develop a website and I'm actually broke. I can't continue development but the concept and what I have so far is good. I need funding, either to buy the whole idea and the website I have built so far or support with funds.
Thanks.
======
m_marker
The idea is to taking the boredom out of social bookmarking by segmenting
content into 3 categories(text, video, images).The platform has a back-end
that interfaces with a website and mobile app. Let men know if anyone is
interested. I'm willing to sell the idea and what I have so far, as well as
even work for you.

~~~
mootothemax
Sounds rather like Digg plus a mobile app. That said, if you think it'll be
the next Reddit, go with it! Just do lots of research and make sure someone
hasn't failed previously with the same idea - no point wasting your energies
if it's already been proven not to work :)

~~~
m_marker
It kinda sounds like Reddit and Digg but the social model is very different
and it also focuses on privacy and user engagement.

------
veyron
If you think the idea is worth pursuing, did you try to borrow some money from
a credit card or home equity loan? I know it's very risky, because you may end
up hurting yourself if things dont work out, but if you genuinely believe
there is a profitable business model this is the easiest approach

------
robfitz
Providing a little more detail would help your cause.

------
m_marker
Yeah tried that. But didn't work. If anyone is interested you can send me an
email to talk offline.

